# Texas judge allows collection of dead son's sperm



## Blake Bowden (Apr 10, 2009)

Not really sure how to react to that one...

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jRVT19ZpP02nffSAeh05-6Ki67mQD97EI7U00


----------



## owls84 (Apr 11, 2009)

I myself have never lost a loved one as close as a son. I could see how the pain could cause a mother to do this. I think I am ok with this judgement but could see the other side.


----------



## nick1368 (Apr 11, 2009)

....I don't understand the reasoning...but there are alot of things I don't understand.


----------



## Robert Marshall (Apr 11, 2009)

The strangest part to me is:  Who the heck is going to be the surrogate???


----------

